# Visa being rejected because of minor arrests



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a couple of small covictions going back over 6-7 years ago for drunk and disorderly..i was never locked up but got a fine and had to do comunity service..will that go against me when i move to canada..i have a good job offer but dont want this to ruin my chances,,,has anyone any advice or in a similar situation..


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I replied in the other thread. Drunk & disorderly makes you criminally inadmissable.

See my detailed replies here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ada/31974-criminal-conviction.html#post735484

6-7 years isn't that long ago, considering that Canada won't even look at you for the first 5 years after your sentance (including any probation) ends. You say "a couple" as in more than one conviction. That may raise even more issues, as it wasn't a one off thing.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Dont lose hope.......I have a friend who can answer this one better for you and they have been through this whole rehabilitation process for a drink driving charge 5 years ago, they are here now. I am going to let her know what you have said above and get her to reply. Dont lose hope yet.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You for sure have options, but it takes time.

Here's the link from the other thread again:
Frequently asked questions: Overcoming criminal inadmissibility


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> You for sure have options, but it takes time.
> 
> Here's the link from the other thread again:
> Frequently asked questions: Overcoming criminal inadmissibility


yea i know what yer sayin but when i was filling out the forms for the permit i circled that i wasnt in trouble before and sent them away...now there asking for a police clearence so basically id say im ****ed excuse me language..


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> yea i know what yer sayin but when i was filling out the forms for the permit i circled that i wasnt in trouble before and sent them away...now there asking for a police clearence so basically id say im ****ed excuse me language..


Yup. Now you have lied to them, so...............


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> Yup. Now you have lied to them, so...............


Ah, thats a pity. perhaps you could let them know that you didnt consider a drunken charge a criminal one hence the reason for not ticking anything. i feel your pain. bad luck.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

LindaDoyle said:


> Ah, thats a pity. perhaps you could let them know that you didnt consider a drunken charge a criminal one hence the reason for not ticking anything. i feel your pain. bad luck.


I think this is bad advice. I don't think I'd encourage more lying to cover up lying!!

Personally, I'd withdrawal your application before the government rejects it... because if they do, you are REALLY limiting your options as most countries (I'm thinking Canada, US, Australia, NZ, etc...) immigration documents ask the question "Have you ever been refused admission or been ordered to leave _xx_ or any other country?".


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> I think this is bad advice. I don't think I'd encourage more lying to cover up lying!!
> 
> Personally, I'd withdrawal your application before the government rejects it... because if they do, you are REALLY limiting your options as most countries (I'm thinking Canada, US, Australia, NZ, etc...) immigration documents ask the question "Have you ever been refused admission or been ordered to leave _xx_ or any other country?".


This is exactly the reason i sometimes hate this forum......I did not advise the person to lie. Read my answer before you start condemning. Irish people are merely looking for help on this forum not people knocking them all the time, if there was more encouragement and less discouragement this site would be a much more productive place. There is always one who trys to ruin it!!!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

LindaDoyle said:


> This is exactly the reason i sometimes hate this forum......I did not advise the person to lie. Read my answer before you start condemning. Irish people are merely looking for help on this forum not people knocking them all the time, if there was more encouragement and less discouragement this site would be a much more productive place. There is always one who trys to ruin it!!!!


Irish people. Scottish people. English people. Indian people. What does it matter the nationality?

Following that up, I never said you advised the person to lie. Why didn't you read my answer before you start calling the kettle black, pot? I said I didn't think you were giving good advice. PERIOD. End of my comment on your comment. By the contents of this thread it seems the OP knew they were not being honest when they indicated No on the application, your advice would thus result in a lie on top of a lie. I think, IMHO, if they were to take your advice they could end up with immigration issues, not just with Canada, but internationally in the future. I am giving MY opinion in an effort to HELP the OP avoid a larger hole than they have already fallen into.

I'll add to that I'm not particularly keen on people being dishonest with my country... Irish or any other nationality. We have enough of that in the country already.


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

LindaDoyle said:


> This is exactly the reason i sometimes hate this forum......I did not advise the person to lie. Read my answer before you start condemning. Irish people are merely looking for help on this forum not people knocking them all the time, if there was more encouragement and less discouragement this site would be a much more productive place. There is always one who trys to ruin it!!!!


thanks linda..to be honest it was a big misunderstanding and i was let out of the police station after a couple of hours but i still had to go to court over it and the judge still fined me...im hardly a hardened criminal haha...just want to go away and do well for meself...surely i should be ok after 8 yrs,,,if they dont let me in its ridiculous


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

g-mo said:


> irish people. Scottish people. English people. Indian people. What does it matter the nationality?
> 
> Following that up, i never said you advised the person to lie. Why didn't you read my answer before you start calling the kettle black, pot? I said i didn't think you were giving good advice. Period. End of my comment on your comment. By the contents of this thread it seems the op knew they were not being honest when they indicated no on the application, your advice would thus result in a lie on top of a lie. I think, imho, if they were to take your advice they could end up with immigration issues, not just with canada, but internationally in the future. I am giving my opinion in an effort to help the op avoid a larger hole than they have already fallen into.
> 
> I'll add to that i'm not particularly keen on people being dishonest with my country... Irish or any other nationality. We have enough of that in the country already.


end of my comment on your's too. Im not even gonna waste my time. Some people need to get a life on this forum. Period.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

G-mo when dd you start owning Canada?


----------

